# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Oxalic Acid and New/Virgin Queens

## Neils

Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the merits or otherwise of treating an Artificial swarm with Oxalic Acid.  This colony is struggling at the moment with a lot of bees showing Deformed wings. We've culled drone brood and applied icing sugar continually every inspection for the past month or so with limited effect. 

We treated the queen side of the AS with OA as there w.as no brood and now that most of the brood in the other half has emerged was debating the pros and cons of treating that side with OA given that there is an unmated queen (hopefully) in there somewhere and whether it's a wise idea to apply OA to queen not yet in lay,

----------

